# Stupid Question: Head Light bump



## ansj64 (Jun 25, 2005)

Hello Xtrail owners

I have a stupid question. Should the protruding notch above the main headlights whose function is to supposed to help us estimate how far our front bumper is from anything in front of you have bulbs in them ? 
I know it is a very illogical question but indulge me....

Antonio


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

It is there so that the driver inside the car can tell if the headlights are working. (you will see the little bump light up)


go to "Exterior Features" in link below
http://www.nissan.ca/en/ms/toisan/index.html


----------



## ansj64 (Jun 25, 2005)

So it is not a light reflection from the main headlamps that will cause that notch to light up but a bulb actually IN THE NOTCH itself ?

That's what the dealers in Manila Philippines claim.... if there should be bulbs inside these notches, I will go and gripe!!!!

Antonio 




ValBoo said:


> It is there so that the driver inside the car can tell if the headlights are working. (you will see the little bump light up)
> 
> 
> go to "Exterior Features" in link below
> http://www.nissan.ca/en/ms/toisan/index.html


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ant,

It is only light reflection from the main headlight.
There is no "light bulb" in the bump.


----------



## ansj64 (Jun 25, 2005)

OK...that's clear now. Thanks.

Antonio




ValBoo said:


> Ant,
> 
> It is only light reflection from the main headlight.
> There is no "light bulb" in the bump.


----------



## warrenw (Sep 16, 2009)

*bump on top of headlamp lens?*

Can someone tell me what the bump on the top of the headlamp lens is for?
looks like a bulb could be in there, but there isn't. Is it a sensor or what?

New owner


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

See above posts...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Only the X-Trail in Japan came with bulbs in the headlight bumps, as they use them as parking proximity indicators.


----------

